

Show YN: Get my new Ruby/Chef Deployment book for free - csdreamer7
https://leanpub.com/deployrailsbluebook
If you ever wanted to learn how to deploy a Rails server manually or automatically using Chef solo this book is for you. This book is intended to be a quick reference to best practices with new Rails deployments.<p>My book is still going through proofreading-I decide to release anyway to make sure there were no technical problems.<p>Please let me know of any technical errors or ways to improve the book.<p>Coupon to get the book for free: HackerNews2014
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;deployrailsbluebook<p>I love how social the Ruby and Rails community is. I hope this book helps give something back to all you wonderful people that contribute to make such great tools with Ruby.
======
FooBarWidget
Since you're standardizing on Debian/Ubuntu, you should use the official
Phusion Passenger Debian/Ubuntu packages instead of the gem. :)
[https://www.phusionpassenger.com/install_debian](https://www.phusionpassenger.com/install_debian)

~~~
csdreamer7
:-) I'll look into it. I think I stayed away from it to avoid using Ubuntu's
version of Ruby.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Ubuntu's Ruby is actually not that bad anymore nowadays. RubyGems is no longer
broken like it used to.

------
csdreamer7
Huh, the text I wrote for this post didn't show up. I posted a coupon code in
that block to get the book for free.

The book has been set for free directly on the website and it will be for the
next 3 days.

